# Paranoid that I haven't used enough yeast



## LoopyLou (4/10/13)

So..............the lalvin ec1118 instructions say to use .03g to .05g per litre of juice.

I am making the cider directly in the plastic bottle it's sold in (originally planned to buy 3lt bottles but 2lt was on special). 

I was going to measure out 1 gram for each 2lt bottle but then discovered my digital scales are CRAP! 

So I totally guessed and put a quarter of a teaspoon in each one. 

Tipped out 150ml from each bottle to make room so it's really only 1.85 litres to be exact. 

I really hope that's enough yeast!!!!!!


----------



## LoopyLou (4/10/13)

I meant 0.3 to 0.5g per litre of juice.......it's 1am!


----------



## spryzie (4/10/13)

5g pack? Halve it, then halve it again, then halve it once more.

That'll give you near enough .6g which should be perfect.

The power of maths!


----------



## Airgead (4/10/13)

You'll be fine. Sounds like you are using shop bought juice so that will be pretty free of bugs. The yeast may take a little longfer to fire up but you'll be OK.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## LoopyLou (4/10/13)

nope 100g pack spryzie, if you wanna come around and divide it 100 times then be my guest heheehe  

Yep store brought, thanks dave


----------



## spryzie (4/10/13)

Inaccurate scales could still weigh 10g out and then divide?


----------



## Hyper.Intelligent.Fish (20/10/13)

It shouldn't make a difference in the long run, it'll just take a bit longer for the fermentation to finish due to the initial introduction of yeast being less. Yeast multiply during fermentation until all the available sugars are consumed. Because less yeast was introduced initially it will take longer for the yeast to multiply to that level.


----------



## Yob (20/10/13)

Not entirely correct mate.

Once the available oxygen is used up, yeast will switch to anaerobic fermentation and not much more division of cells will occur.

Underpitching is real.


----------



## Hyper.Intelligent.Fish (24/10/13)

Yob said:


> Not entirely correct mate.
> 
> Once the available oxygen is used up, yeast will switch to anaerobic fermentation and not much more division of cells will occur.
> 
> Underpitching is real.


But wouldn't that be balanced out by the fact that a lower initial yeast introduction would take longer to use up the available oxygen, and will be reproducing all the while?

It doesn't make a lot of sense, since there are still cider fermenters out there who will allow wild yeasts to colonise in their fermenter, and I have to assume that the initial natural introduction of wild yeasts would be of a much lower level than any pitched yeasts. 

Apologies if I'm misunderstanding however.


----------



## law-of-ohms (24/10/13)

1/4 of a teaspoon is all I use for a 2L batch


----------



## HBHB (24/10/13)

Rehydrate, Aerate before pitch, do it again 5-6 hrs later, repeat 5-6 hrs later. 

It'll be fine.


----------



## Not For Horses (24/10/13)

spryzie said:


> 5g pack? Halve it, then halve it again, then halve it once more.
> 
> That'll give you near enough .6g which should be perfect.
> 
> The power of maths!


Make sure you use a credit card and a mirror...


----------



## OneEye (24/10/13)

Also, when using just plain store bought juice it's best to throw in some yeast nutrient in as well. Apple juices are generally very low in yeast nutrients (unlike beer worts or grape musts) and so your fermentation rate will probably be much improved if you add these. Source


----------

